# Server move (december)



## Costello (Dec 21, 2008)

We're changing servers (might have to change again some time soon) 
so if you notice something wrong please report here.

Known problems:
- wiki down
- friend codes database down
- slower than usual
- ?


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 21, 2008)

Wasn't there just a server change earlier this year?


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been getting some IPS Drive errors during the last few hours, but I'm sure you already know about that


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Wasn't there just a server change earlier this year?


Yeah there was, and there will be more in the coming weeks for various reasons.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 21, 2008)

The site is loading abnormally slow for me, though I assume this is only temporary.


----------



## Costello (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah I noticed.
To be completely clear with you we ordered a new server which runs on a SSD drive, supposedly a lot faster than regular HDDs...
However this doesn't seem to be a viable solution for a large website!
We'll switch again to a regular server configuration very soon.


----------



## alex (Dec 22, 2008)

Friend Code database worked for me.


----------



## Legobot (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't get onto the site in general at presumably busy times.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 22, 2008)

A lot of times i find myself logged of from the site (i actually notice it because i don't see the avatars/signatures) since yesterday. °°


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 22, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> A lot of times i find myself logged of from the site (i actually notice it because i don't see the avatars/signatures) since yesterday. °°



same here.

also yesterdays I had the basic editing box for a while (no smileys etc) and fast reply did not work


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 22, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps your Cookies expired? If you delete your Cookies or if they expire, you'll be logged out of GBATemp.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 22, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, i have the problem only on GBAtemp and have it on these 2 systems (with 2 different connections and in two different places):
Win XP - Firefox
Mac OS X - Firefox


----------



## Narin (Dec 23, 2008)

Fixed the wiki, some problems with pix.gbatemp.net and increased the page load speed a little. I'm still wrking on the site so report any bugs here.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 24, 2008)

I've noticed that no matter what machine/browser I use, if I log in, after a short time the cookie will be "forgotten" and I won't be logged in GBAtemp anymore -- even if I have the 'Remember Me' option checked.

It's been like that for a couple days now. I tested on three computers and got the same result of being logged out. Does GBAtemp have some bad cookies?


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 24, 2008)

I would just like to thank you, Costello, to making a great site even better.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 24, 2008)

Is this supposed to be the server change to c|net?


----------



## Synchromatic (Dec 25, 2008)

Ethan94 said:
			
		

> Is this supposed to be the server change to c|net?


I don't know if you're being serious or not, but that was just an April Fool's joke.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol, okay I wasn't completely sure.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 25, 2008)

Reru said:
			
		

> Ethan94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


old joke is old


----------



## Pedobear (Dec 25, 2008)

Same with DeMoN. The speed is fluctuating quite weirdly, i find myself closing the window and coming back, only to have the speed back to norm


----------

